# TyTools and Tivoweb no longer work



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

Tried to connect to my Tivo via my laptop to access Tivoweb a short time ago and the browser came up with a "This page cannot be displayed" message. Tried the same from another PC, same problem. Then tried to connect via TyTools, same story. 

The good news is that it is still making its daily calls via the internet and cache card.

I can ping Tivo, so telnetted in and rebooted Tivo. Tried all the above with the same effect. Can anyone offer me any suggestion as to what might be wrong, or how I determine what is?

Please keep your answer non technical as I am unfamiliar with Linux etc and only managed to hack my tivo several years ago with lots of kind assistance here. Apart from Tivoweb I have the excellent padding programme, red dot and 2 very large hard drives (300gig each) 

Tivo is working fine using the remote, though I do not know if the addons are working. 

I have done a search for similar problems without success but if anyone can give me a pointer I would be obliged

Thanks
GWGW45


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Check to see if your hacks are still in place in /var. TiVo can under some circumstances delete and rebuild that whole /var partition where most hacks (but not telnet or the network driovers) are stored.


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have telnetted into the tivo, issued a /var command, this takes me into the var directory, but then I type "ls" to list the files but the response I get is " ls: camand is not found"

I am sure it is something really stupid I am doing wrong but I cannot work out what?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

gwgw45 said:


> I have telnetted into the tivo, issued a /var command, this takes me into the var directory, but then I type "ls" to list the files but the response I get is " ls: camand is not found"
> 
> I am sure it is something really stupid I am doing wrong but I cannot work out what?


The command you want is cd /var not just /var on its own.

If you get the reply "no such file or directory" then you know /var has been wiped by the Tivo.

You would then have to pull the drive and follow the procedures for installing Tivoweb with the drive attached to a PC using the guide for Tivoweb installation at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo

You would really be better off logging on to the Tivo with an FTP program like Filezilla to make doube sure what is and is not still left on the Tivo.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You would then have to pull the drive and follow the procedures for installing Tivoweb with the drive attached to a PC using the guide for Tivoweb installation at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo


Not so. TiVoWeb can easily be installed via the network connection using telnet and FTP.

To make things easier, all the commands to fully install tivoweb, the TiVo binaries, joe, and to setup your profile etc. on the TiVo can be found in tw_setup which is included in twinst.zip. tw_setup assumes you have FTP'd everything from twinst.zip to /var/hack in binary mode. The easiest way to use it is to open it in Windows (wordpad), copy all to the clipboard then paste into your telnet session window.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Not so. TiVoWeb can easily be installed via the network connection using telnet and FTP.


blindlemon is correct on this. My mistake.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Looks like we're even so far today then


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> The command you want is cd /var not just /var on its own.
> 
> If you get the reply "no such file or directory" then you know /var has been wiped by the Tivo.
> 
> .


Thanks for the reply, I am not getting no such file or directory. I can successfully cd to the /var directory, but when I issue the ls command it says the command is not found?

Thanks for your patience

GWGW45


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> Not so. TiVoWeb can easily be installed via the network connection using telnet and FTP.
> 
> To make things easier, all the commands to fully install tivoweb, the TiVo binaries, joe, and to setup your profile etc. on the TiVo can be found in tw_setup which is included in twinst.zip. tw_setup assumes you have FTP'd everything from twinst.zip to /var/hack in binary mode. The easiest way to use it is to open it in Windows (wordpad), copy all to the clipboard then paste into your telnet session window.


Thanks blindlemon. I take it there are idiot proof instructions in the file too? I know I did it myself all those yerars ago, but it was with a lot of support from you and others, and a lot of pain. I am really not looking forward to this:-(

Cheers
GWGW45


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

It may be easier just to follow the very clear Tivoweb installation instructions at:-

www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

gwgw45 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I am not getting no such file or directory. I can successfully cd to the /var directory, but when I issue the ls command it says the command is not found?


That's correct as /var is there (beacuse it's created by the TiVo OS) but *ls* is not (as it normally resides in /var/hack/bin which has been deleted).


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> That's correct as /var is there (beacuse it's created by the TiVo OS) but *ls* is not (as it normally resides in /var/hack/bin which has been deleted).


Gotcha, OK off to get the instructions

Thanks
G


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> It may be easier just to follow the very clear Tivoweb installation instructions at:-
> 
> www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


Noted, thanks!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> It may be easier just to follow the very clear Tivoweb installation instructions at:-
> 
> www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


How is that easier than


blindlemon said:


> open [tw_setup] in Windows (wordpad), copy all to the clipboard then paste into your telnet session window.


?? 

Also, tw_setup installs the TiVo binaries (ls, etc.) plus joe and the updated UK genre files for TiVoWeb, and auto-configures TiVoWeb to run at startup by creating rc.sysinit.author :up:


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> How is that easier than??
> 
> Also, tw_setup installs the TiVo binaries (ls, etc.) plus joe and the updated UK genre files for TiVoWeb, and auto-configures TiVoWeb to run at startup by creating rc.sysinit.author :up:


Wow, that was easier than I anticipated (I say this believing all is well) now I need to get Tytools endpad and irblaster sorted. I will have a go myself and only trouble you folks if I really need to.

Serious thank you to all who have assisted, given there is so much unpleasant stuff out on the web, it is places like this, with the sense of community etc that make it all worth while.

THANK YOU
GWGW45


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to comment to my own message but I see there are now different versions of Tytools out there. what should I go for? All I want is stability, not looking for cutting edge technology.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have TyTool10R4 on my PC and use it successfully for doing things that we are not allowed to talk about on this forum.

Mu PC accidentally   took me here http://web.archive.org/web/20050315...nloads/tivo/extraction_articles/tivo_dvd.html

and it was quite interesting


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> Mu PC accidentally   took me here http://web.archive.org/web/20050315...nloads/tivo/extraction_articles/tivo_dvd.html
> 
> and it was quite interesting


Amazing where you can end up by accident. And just how useful some of these web pages one reaches by accident can be. :up:

Thanks.


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> Amazing where you can end up by accident. And just how useful some of these web pages one reaches by accident can be. :up:
> 
> Thanks.


APologies, I had forgotten that this subject was inappropriate for this place, senility setting in I am afraid.

I will dissapear off and see if my browser will accidentally take me anywhere.

Thanks to all again

Gareth


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

My quest to get my tivo working as it did previously prior to the /hack directory being wiped is progressing well. I have been looking at the copy of my original sysinit.author file and wondered if anyone could tell me what addon the entries in red relate to?

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb

/var/hack/tytools/tserver_mfs7 -s /var/hack/tytools/NowShowing.tcl &

/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 5 -sugqual 100 -sugeq -auto >> /dev/null &
/var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl
/var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl -forcestart skychanneldelay=1 skylivetv >> /dev/null &

Thanks
G.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

They are for extracting video from the TiVo. Sounds like you don't do that, so you can delete those lines. If you want to re-install them, they are available on Deal Databse.


----------



## gwgw45 (Nov 25, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> They are for extracting video from the TiVo. Sounds like you don't do that, so you can delete those lines. If you want to re-install them, they are available on Deal Databse.


Thanks, I did do that occasionally so I will give them my attention later.

Cheers
G.


----------

